# Alaska Again



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Dang it, I just barely got home and now I have to go back to Alaska again. :mrgreen: Lisa and I just got back and now we have to go again. This time, instead of boating up the inner passage, I have to attend a North Slope Training Cooporative and Hydrogen Sulfide training course in Anchorage. You have to have a NSTC card to work/go unescorted on the North Slope. Oh the pains and sorrows I must endure to keep food on the table. :mrgreen: 
We're going to take a day or two and go down the Kenai. Greyling, that's my goal.
Can't wait to spend my 50th b-day sitting on the dock at Seward and eating fresh crab.

I'll post pictures if I get a greyling.


----------



## sklobe25 (Jul 11, 2010)

No need to leave Utah to catch grayling  2 of us caught 71, on the fly, in 5 hrs over 4th of July weekend...


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Cool fish sklobe25. I've never caught one. I'm not much of a fisherman really. I should look up some locations here in Utah.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

We left Longbeach California last evening and it was getting dark. When we got here in Anchorage at 1:15AM it was still a little light. It started getting light again at 3:30! I could mow my lawn at midnight!


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

Yeah, the neighbors tend to get a little ticked when you fire up the mower at midnight. 

The kenai river itself doesn't really have an grayling that I'm aware of, but there are some in some of the lakes on the peninsula. There ought to be reds, trout and dollies if you're doing the upper river (as a float). My little brother drove up from Logan last week and is working the commercial salmon fishery at the mouth of the kenai, apparently they bonked a whole bunch of kings yesterday. We're headed that way tuesday with one of wyogoobers really big nets.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

longbow said:


> Dang it, I just barely got home and now I have to go back to Alaska again. :mrgreen: Lisa and I just got back and now we have to go again. Oh the pains and sorrows I must endure to keep food on the table. :mrgreen:
> We're going to take a day or two and go down the Kenai. Greyling, that's my goal.
> Can't wait to spend my 50th b-day sitting on the dock at Seward and eating fresh crab.


It's a tough world brother, I hope you survive! :lol:

Good luck and have fun with that! -|\O-


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

scott_rn said:


> Yeah, the neighbors tend to get a little ticked when you fire up the mower at midnight.
> 
> The kenai river itself doesn't really have an grayling that I'm aware of, but there are some in some of the lakes on the peninsula. There ought to be reds, trout and dollies if you're doing the upper river (as a float). My little brother drove up from Logan last week and is working the commercial salmon fishery at the mouth of the kenai, apparently they bonked a whole bunch of kings yesterday. We're headed that way tuesday with one of wyogoobers really big nets.


You guys gonna dipnet from the beach, river bank or from a boat?

Uh...I just carry the dipnets to and from the boats, non-residents aren't allowed to dipnet. :?


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

longbow,
Sources at work tell me crescent lake has grayling. Where the road splits to go seward or soldotna there's a big mountain and you've got to drive a few minutes either way to see kenai lake - crescent lake is between that mountain and kenai lake. Good luck.

Goob,
A good friend has a boat and has offered to take me out. He's not too motivated to dip for himself because his freezer is already near full, poor guy. If our schedules don't line up I'll hit the beach.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm not sure how many times I've been to Alaska but every time I just can't get over how beautiful it is up there. Lisa and I sat on the dock in Seward and ate fresh crab and Calimari and watched all the fishing boats come in and out. It was awesome!
I passed my course on North Slope Training and Hydrogen Sulfide safety and made two really good contacts at CH2M,Hill who want my resume. I really sold myself to anyone that had anything to do with North Slope jobs.
I learned a lot! The rules about safety and enviroment are incredibly strict. Any time your fueling up you have to have a drip pan under your nozzle. Safety glasses are required while driving. Any cellphone use or headphones while driving will get you fired. If you come to a caribou, fox, bear or any wildlife laying in the road, you have to stop and wait for it to get done napping or cross the road. Honking at it or disturbing it will get you fired. Report all bear sightings. No walking or driving off the road until a certain date. If you want to go for a walk, you have to have a permit. It's amazing how far these companies go to keep things clean and safe.
All in all it was a great and productive trip.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Sounds like a fun trip. 

Did you do the Slope or one of the training centers downstate?


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I took the classes in Anchorage. I paid my own way to Anchorage and also the class. I met several people who gave me some good advice on North Slope jobs. I went to CH2MHILL's main office and talked to the receptionist. She was kidda cold. But whilst in the lobby I stopped a guy with a CH2MHILL badge on and ask a bunch of questions about the jobs there. Turns out he was over the mechanical/electrical part of CH2MHILL. I pretty much sold myself to him. After I was done talking to him he ask me to email him my resume and he would hand it to the right people and ask them to keep an eye out for my application. What freakin' luck! Now I sit back and cross my fingers.


By the way Goob, have you ever had to deal with Hydrogen Sulfide? Pretty nasty stuff!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

longbow said:


> I took the classes in Anchorage. I paid my own way to Anchorage and also the class. I met several people who gave me some good advice on North Slope jobs. I went to CH2MHILL's main office and talked to the receptionist. She was kidda cold. But whilst in the lobby I stopped a guy with a CH2MHILL badge on and ask a bunch of questions about the jobs there. Turns out he was over the mechanical/electrical part of CH2MHILL. I pretty much sold myself to him. After I was done talking to him he ask me to email him my resume and he would hand it to the right people and ask them to keep an eye out for my application. What freakin' luck! Now I sit back and cross my fingers.
> 
> By the way Goob, have you ever had to deal with Hydrogen Sulfide? Pretty nasty stuff!


Sounds like things are going your way. Hope it works out for you.

I worked for a gas company for nearly 30 years, about half of which was around H2S. The gas patch here in Evanston is sour, some at 17% or 170,000 ppm. I still work some sour here in Evanston, and refineries and papermills that have H2S.

I still do some inspection, recognition, and repair of pipes and vessels that are damaged by H2S, but I don't care much for it anymore and hate to have to shave every day. :evil:

Did you take the dumb 6-Pack training course?


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Yes I took the 6-pack course. You have to have it to go unescorted on the North Slope. I'm hoping that if I had the initiative to get it on my own that it might mean something to the companies I apply with. This is the first time I've ever had to look for a job and I haven't sat around one day. It's tough out there but I do have four phone interviews this week. I got three months severance pay and then I'll have to go on Obama Gubment Cheese Checks.


----------

